# Bing Rewards



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

Did you know the search engine Bing has a rewards program? I like it much better than swagbucks. Who can't use some extra winter cash?

340 points=$3.00 amazon gift card. 15 points per day just for regular searches..

200 Points for qualifying referrals! 

Please use my referral link to sign up. When I hit my maximum referrals, I'll post, and refer to the first person to sign up underneath me. Bing Referral Link


----------



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I just signed up, if I wasn't already! LOL.


----------

